# IPAD OCCASION



## petitchemin (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,


Est ce qu'un ipad 64g 3g+wifi à 450  livré est une bonne occasion ?
y a t il un "argus" de l'occaz ?


----------



## MacJim (16 Septembre 2010)

C'est trop beau pour être vrai...


----------



## petitchemin (16 Septembre 2010)

on verra bien


----------



## momo-fr (17 Septembre 2010)

Sent pas très bon ton "offre" facture ? :mouais:


----------



## MacSedik (17 Septembre 2010)

petitchemin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Est ce qu'un ipad 64g 3g+wifi à 450 &#8364; livré est une bonne occasion ?
> y a t il un "argus" de l'occaz ?



Salut ! 

Alors comme te l'ont dit mes camarades ci-haut ça sent pas bon ton "occaz" y a anguille sous roche... c'est vraiment bradé là. 

Pour les argus il y a le non moins fameux Mac2sell : 
Lien : http://www.mac2sell.net/ipod/index.fr.php


----------



## petitchemin (17 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement c'est une bonne vieille arnaque au  mandat cash ça commence à craindre ce site leboncoin.fr


----------



## planeteapple (18 Septembre 2010)

je trouve que ce site ne craint pas,mais privilegié la remise en main propre est mieux,surtout que je pense que de par ca configuration par region,leboncoin se voulais local.Non?


----------



## petitchemin (18 Septembre 2010)

Pour vendre un canapé tu trouverascen local mais pour certain produit la dispo n'est pascenorme


----------



## sapos (23 Septembre 2010)

petitchemin a dit:


> Effectivement c'est une bonne vieille arnaque au  mandat cash ça commence à craindre ce site leboncoin.fr



J'ai fait de très bonnes affaires sur ce site, mais il est évident qu'il faut se déplacer et ne jamais envoyer de cash.

A propos de l'iPad, et de tout produit Apple en général, est-ce que la garantie est limitée à l'acheteur initial ou perdure après la vente à un tiers.

Les conditions générales de vente d'Apple ne sont pas très claires à ce sujet.


----------

